# What is these current draw of each of these locomotives?



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

i would like to convert my
aristocraft rogers 2-4-2
Piko 0-6-0 saddle tank
to battery power however i am also looking at a USA trains S4 and Bachmann 4-6-0 i would like to know to current draw of all of these locomotives


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know about the USAT S-4, but the rest will draw less than 1 amp in normal operation - maybe 2 amp max if you load them up.


----------

